
U.S. Factories Are Working Again; Factory Workers, Not So Much - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-factories-are-working-again-factory-workers-not-so-much-1482080400
======
norea-armozel
When it comes down to the basics, capital is the fixed cost of doing business
and labor is the variable cost which firms must minimize to take home the most
profit. And that's something you can't change if you want to continue to use
capitalism as your template for a market economy. If there's any lesson that's
about to be taught in the coming decade it's the fact that the economy must
change in how distribution is handled. If people don't learn that lesson then
we're doomed to devolve our society back to something akin to feudalism or
worse.

------
Namrog84
I find it so fascinating how many people have wildly different ideas and
thoughts about automation and what computers and robotics can and will do
versus what they can't do (yet).

Primarily people outside tech world but also even some people inside it.

